

Ask HN: Hardware Incubator/Accelerator - natemartin

There seems to be plenty startup incubators or accelerators aimed at web and software startups, but I haven't heard about any that are meant to launch hardware startups.<p>Has anyone here heard of any? I'm a hardware engineer, and I want to move from away from the large corporation I'm in now. However, most of the discussion you read on sites such as this are aimed at software.
======
byoung2
<http://www.ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

_27\. Hardware/software hybrids. Most hackers find hardware projects alarming.
You have to deal with messy, expensive physical stuff. But Meraki shows what
you can do if you're willing to venture even a little way into hardware.
There's a lot of low-hanging fruit in hardware; you can often do dramatically
new things by making comparatively small tweaks to existing stuff._

~~~
natemartin
Interesting. I guess I had always assumed YC was really aimed at more software
startups, I'll take a closer look.

------
epall
Have you heard about Willow Garage?

<http://www.willowgarage.com/>

~~~
natemartin
I hadn't heard of them. They align pretty closely with some of my goals as
well. Thanks for the link!

